# rear coil overs gforce vs bc vs pedders



## John200871 (Mar 25, 2014)

Well I bought my gto about 3 weeks ago and have been reading a lot on here and after searching I couldn't find much about gforce coil overs.

I can see the value in the bc coil overs but was wondering if there is any pros to going with the gforce kit? the gforce kit relocates to the rear of the control arm, is there any benefit to this?

I am trying to cure terrible wheel hop and some low sounding rubbing noise while turning coming from the rear.

My car is sagging pretty bad in the rear and you can visibly see the wheels leaning inward.

I havent filled my sig out yet but the car has texas speed torquer v2 cam 112 lsa, chromolly push rods, .650 dual spring kit, pacesetter lt headers/catless mids and a hack job cat back the previous owner fabbed up (stock with original mufflers and resos removed) I had to add magnaflow mufflers just to be able to drive this thing because there was so much drone.

My biggest concern is getting rid of this wheel hop but future mods are kooks stepped lt headers, off road mid pipes, corsa sport or magnaflow cat back, and gmm rip shift


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Hop is somewhat the nature of IRS. It can destroy every part in your drive train. Any reason for coil overs? New springs and shocks will help a bit partly from a little more control and partly because it will give better tire to ground alignment. You'll still have some tho even after that. gForce antiwheel hop axles are effective or on more of a budget Air Lift bags for a Mazda MPV in the rear springs help a lot and can fix the sag too. Stickier tires help a lot; no spin, no hop. There's other smaller things that can help like rear sway bar, subframe and rear control arm bushings, Harrop diff cover and one piece drive shaft.


----------



## John200871 (Mar 25, 2014)

Do I truly have a reason for coil overs? Probably not. But I do enjoy just building on cars and if I can do things that set it apart from the next but still add function I generally like that. I need to over haul the suspension and there is a shop close by that builds cars for autox that said they would tune the coil overs if I got them and did the install. My question was in short is there any benefits to moving the coil over to the rear like the GeForce kit does? The GeForce says you can fit slightly wider tires so there's one pro. It also adds some eye candy from the rear.


----------



## John200871 (Mar 25, 2014)

hey svede is this the kit your talking about?
1989-1995 Mazda MPV Van - Air Lift 1000 Air Helper Springs [REAR] - 60759 | $79.45

If it is, in another reply of yours you said put them in sideways and run the port out the side? I really like that because I don't like the idea of cutting the bump stops because there's no going back.


----------

